# Asio Guard on or off with Cubase 8.5.10?



## kfirpr (Mar 7, 2016)

I've heard that it best to leave it off to avoid asio-time load, is t off in your system?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 7, 2016)

it is here...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 7, 2016)

Off here, was having bad spikes with it on...


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 7, 2016)

I have it off as well.


----------



## kfirpr (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, turned it off


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 7, 2016)

Significantly better performance with AG2 on than off. The BIG exception is VE Pro, where there are legendary difficulties. I have AG2 turned off for VE Pro in the plugin manager, and on medium globally.


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm with Guy on this but only since updating my audio interface firmware and driver. Like Guy I use RME Babyface.
Funny how many threads discuss this type of issue citing the DAW version as a problem without even mentioning the audio hardware being used.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 7, 2016)

I have it on. No issues performance wise so far (Not using VE Pro though). You have to try and see i guess. Create a dummy project and save it and check your performance in both on and off. Thats the only way you can be sure.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 7, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> Significantly better performance with AG2 on than off. The BIG exception is VE Pro, where there are legendary difficulties. I have AG2 turned off for VE Pro in the plugin manager, and on medium globally.


Hey Guy - this works huh? That VEPRO thingy is just a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Blakus (Mar 7, 2016)

I get much better performance with AG2 on here. RME Fireface UCX


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 7, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey Guy - this works huh? That VEPRO thingy is just a deal breaker for me.



It's far from perfect, but especially (like Ray) after I updated the RME drivers things seem to work ok. It's no improvement on C7, but it is useable. Away from VE Pro, performance is improved for me (with AG2 on).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok - sounds good - I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 8, 2016)

Blakus said:


> I get much better performance with AG2 on here. RME Fireface UCX



For me it's better, but probably not MUCH better  (also have UCX)


----------



## brett (Nov 11, 2016)

Old thread bounce

I'm unable to switch it on. On large projects that idle at above 50% on the ASIO meter, activating AG makes the meter go through the roof. Literally unplayable unless CPU load is light before activating

Does this sound normal?

Yes, I use VEP but have the individual plugs switched not to use AG

I'm on C8, with RME Multiface II. W7


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 12, 2016)

wondering if they straightened out AG with VEPRO6? It might mean I actually 'install' 6 before the anniversary of my purchase.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 12, 2016)

brett - no, it doesn't normal to me. I'd start the boring task of checking it plugin by plugin, to see if one is setting it off.

Rob - no change to VEP 6 re AG2. Essentially they say they have done all they can, and it's to do with Sternberg's implementation working differently to Logic. Still working ok for me on AG2 set to low and 256, but that's as far as I can go without the glitches on track changes.


----------



## brett (Nov 23, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> brett - no, it doesn't normal to me. I'd start the boring task of checking it plugin by plugin, to see if one is setting it off.



Hi Guy. I switched AG onto high (which on my current project pretty much maxes out the VST performance meter) and went through and rendered ASIO Guard 'inactive' on each VST plugin and VST instrument. Very slowly, in a manner proportional to the number of instances I'm switching AG to 'inactive', the VST performance meter settles back to the same position as it was prior to activating AG globally. In other words, there doesn't appear to be a single plugin that means that AG misbehaves.

I have no idea why AG makes everything worse on my system. Any other suggestions would be welcome, because I'd dearly like some more headroom


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 23, 2016)

Will AG work properly in Cubase 9. This is the question.


----------



## kavinsky (Nov 23, 2016)

to me AG is the most revolutionary thing Cubase acquired over the years, can't live without it


----------



## brett (Nov 23, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> to me AG is the most revolutionary thing Cubase acquired over the years, can't live without it



Wish I could say the same. What's your secret?


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 26, 2017)

AG Gives me loaaads of issues with VEP and Kontakt. Indeed my projects can handle alot more thrown at them with AG on high when im mixing/using plugins, but as soon as i go into my composing template which just has Vep running all the instances of Kontakt and only the essential plugins like fabfilter pro q the project goes haywire with stuttering and cpu clipping.


----------



## T.j. (May 26, 2017)

wcb123 said:


> AG Gives me loaaads of issues with VEP and Kontakt. Indeed my projects can handle alot more thrown at them with AG on high when im mixing/using plugins, but as soon as i go into my composing template which just has Vep running all the instances of Kontakt and only the essential plugins like fabfilter pro q the project goes haywire with stuttering and cpu clipping.



It's possible to turn it off just for VePro:
Head to Plugin manager, select VePro under instruments, and hit that little 'i' in the bottom left corner

(apologies if you knew this already, hopefully it will be useful to someone else)


----------



## brett (May 27, 2017)

Yeah, doesn't make a difference here. AG still worse on than off

RME drivers


----------

